# Cosa spinge una persona a comportarsi in modo diverso?



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo voi come mai un uomo tratta due persone che stanno con lui in periodi separati in modo diverso?
A una l'aiuta in tutto, fa di tutto per lei anche per non perderla, perdonarle tutto, fare ogni cose che chiede anche cose impossibili/assurde, le sta accanto per un pò di tempo
e nonostante ciò dice che non l'ha mai amata
e tratta la persona che dice che ha amato come se non vale niente, ci sta per poco tempo, le dice se ha bisogno: sono affari tuoi, io che centro, te la sbrighi da sola ecc?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> Secondo voi come mai un uomo tratta due persone che stanno con lui in periodi separati in modo diverso?
> A una l'aiuta in tutto, fa di tutto per lei anche per non perderla, perdonarle tutto, fare ogni cose che chiede anche cose impossibili/assurde, le sta accanto per un pò di tempo
> e nonostante ciò dice che non l'ha mai amata
> e tratta la persona che dice che ha amato come se non vale niente, ci sta per poco tempo, le dice se ha bisogno: sono affari tuoi, io che centro, te la sbrighi da sola ecc?


Perché non ama  Nessuna delle due e comunque son due persone diverse e lui agisce su piani diversi


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> Secondo voi come mai un uomo tratta due persone che stanno con lui in periodi separati in modo diverso?
> A una l'aiuta in tutto, fa di tutto per lei anche per non perderla, perdonarle tutto, fare ogni cose che chiede anche cose impossibili/assurde, le sta accanto per un pò di tempo
> e nonostante ciò dice che non l'ha mai amata
> e tratta la persona che dice che ha amato come se non vale niente, ci sta per poco tempo, le dice se ha bisogno: sono affari tuoi, io che centro, te la sbrighi da sola ecc?


l'alter ego di Ferradini


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché non ama  Nessuna delle due e comunque son due persone diverse e lui agisce su piani diversi


ma la prima secondo me la amava davvero perchè ha fatto tante cose importanti per lei
si sono due persone diverse ma entrambe hanno bisogno di lui


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'alter ego di Ferradini


la canzone Teorema?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> ma la prima secondo me la amava davvero perchè ha fatto tante cose importanti per lei
> si sono due persone diverse ma entrambe hanno bisogno di lui


non è che l'amore possa essere a richiesta del tipo " ho bisogno di te quindi devi amarmi "


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

non volevo dire proprio questo ma per la seconda non ha fatto nulla oltre a non trattarla bene, starle accanto per poco tempo ecc


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> Secondo voi come mai un uomo tratta due persone che stanno con lui in periodi separati in modo diverso?
> A una l'aiuta in tutto, fa di tutto per lei anche per non perderla, perdonarle tutto, fare ogni cose che chiede anche cose impossibili/assurde, le sta accanto per un pò di tempo
> e nonostante ciò dice che non l'ha mai amata
> e tratta la persona che dice che ha amato come se non vale niente, ci sta per poco tempo, le dice se ha bisogno: sono affari tuoi, io che centro, te la sbrighi da sola ecc?


È bugiardo


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> la canzone Teorema?


sì.   la definizione che mi viene per un soggetto come questo è : respingente


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È bugiardo


assolutamente si


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   la definizione che mi viene per un soggetto come questo è : respingente


cioè?


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> cioè?


se io mi faccio in 4 per te, ma seguito a dirti che non ti amo, è perchè non ti voglio.   ti aiuto perchè in qualche modo la cosa appaga il mio lato edonistico.   mi guardo allo specchio e mi dico "guarda che brava persona che sono, aiuto una di cui non me ne frega fava"

l'altro caso è più classico e meno sottile.   ma in sostanza il concetto è sempre "bimba, stammi a 4 palmi dal culo che mi fai ombra"

in una parola, respingente.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> assolutamente si


Non dedurne però sentimenti che possono anche non esserci.


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> se io mi faccio in 4 per te, ma seguito a dirti che non ti amo, è perchè non ti voglio.   ti aiuto perchè in qualche modo la cosa appaga il mio lato edonistico.   mi guardo allo specchio e mi dico "guarda che brava persona che sono, aiuto una di cui non me ne frega fava"
> 
> l'altro caso è più classico e meno sottile.   ma in sostanza il concetto è sempre "bimba, stammi a 4 palmi dal culo che mi fai ombra"
> 
> in una parola, respingente.


Dice che si è anche sposato per obbligo
nell'altro prendeva solo in giro secondo me


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dedurne però sentimenti che possono anche non esserci.


Verso di chi?


----------



## Piperita (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> Secondo voi come mai un uomo tratta due persone che stanno con lui in periodi separati in modo diverso?
> A una l'aiuta in tutto, fa di tutto per lei anche per non perderla, perdonarle tutto, fare ogni cose che chiede anche cose impossibili/assurde, le sta accanto per un pò di tempo
> e nonostante ciò dice che non l'ha mai amata
> e tratta la persona che dice che ha amato come se non vale niente, ci sta per poco tempo, le dice se ha bisogno: sono affari tuoi, io che centro, te la sbrighi da sola ecc?


Credo dipenda dal rapporto che ha instaurato con le due donne
Con la prima sembra ci sia un rapporto di dipendenza, lei sembra fragile e lui se ne occupa, per senso di colpa , forse. Con la seconda ha un rapporto più distaccato, forse è stanco del primo e non ne vuole un altro uguale.
In ogni caso non mi sembra che sia molto legato nè alla prima nè alla seconda


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

ma non si tratta solo che la seconda ha bisogno di lui ma anche affetto, stare del tempo con lei e cose simili
queste cose non ci sono
è come se non vuole una relazione
la prima l'ha sposata, per darle da mangiare andava alla Caritas, a chiedere le medicine nelle chiese, ha perdonato tante cose e accettato tante cose
e si sono sentiti per quasi un anno anche dopo che si sono lasciati
alla seconda invece la ignora


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> Verso di chi?


Verso tutte le persone con cui si relaziona. Atteggiamenti che potrebbero sembrare amorosi possono essere dettati da dipendenza o convenienza.


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

nel caso del mio ex con sua moglie per dipendenza...sono stati insieme quasi 2 anni e mezzo ma ha fatto tantissime cose per lei anche all'inizio
convenienza dice che c'è stato un pò per quello ma non molto


----------



## Piperita (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> ma non si tratta solo che la seconda ha bisogno di lui ma anche affetto, stare del tempo con lei e cose simili
> queste cose non ci sono
> è come se non vuole una relazione
> la prima l'ha sposata, per darle da mangiare andava alla Caritas, a chiedere le medicine nelle chiese, ha perdonato tante cose e accettato tante cose
> ...


Le cose sono due: o sopporta perché la ama oppure perché si sente in colpa per qualcosa.

Non capisco il rapporto che ha questo uomo con la seconda, visto che la ignora


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

in colpa per qualcosa...be ma si è comportato bene e ha fatto tanto per lei sin da quando si sono messi insieme
è stato con lei quasi 2 anni e mezzo
con la seconda c'è stato 4 mesi e mezzo e ancora dopo un mese che si sono lasciati la ignora
mentre con la prima si sono parlati per 11 mesi dopo che si sono lasciati
e dopo non si sono sentiti per 4 mesi e quando lei l'ha ricontattato, lui le ha risposto


----------



## Piperita (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> in colpa per qualcosa...be ma si è comportato bene e ha fatto tanto per lei sin da quando si sono messi insieme
> è stato con lei quasi 2 anni e mezzo
> con la seconda c'è stato 4 mesi e mezzo e ancora dopo un mese che si sono lasciati la ignora
> mentre con la prima si sono parlati per 11 mesi dopo che si sono lasciati
> e dopo non si sono sentiti per 4 mesi e quando lei l'ha ricontattato, lui le ha risposto


Proverà qualcosa per la prima, almeno così sembra da quello che scrivi


----------



## Traduefuochi (13 Gennaio 2017)

esatto, lo penso anch'io anche se lui diceva di no e che amava me e invece


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> esatto, lo penso anch'io anche se lui diceva di no e che amava me e invece


Se decido di chiudere con una persona la chiudo fuori dalla mia vita. Questo non significa che prima non le abbia avuto bene. L'ho fatto anche con chi ho amato.


----------



## Traduefuochi (14 Gennaio 2017)

lui non ha mai chiuso con lei

2 mesi fa aveva bloccato la sua ex su facebook ma ora ho visto un mi piace nella bacheca di lui da parte di lei quindi questo vuol dire che l'ha sbloccata
mentre a me è un mese che non mi parla
e magari hanno parlato anche


----------

